# Diy rat cage



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all.

Just wondering is its ok to make a rat cage using 1 x 1/2 twiweld mesh...??


----------



## scoobylyn (Nov 24, 2009)

Or simply buy a cage like this 3 Level Extra Large Rat, Chinchilla Ferret Cage CARDIFF on eBay (end time 06-Feb-11 16:45:09 GMT)

You can get them in single, double or triple. If wanting to split the cage you will have to cover the floors with lino, wood or something similar to toes will get bitten off from rats on floors below.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

dont like buying when i can make.....lol


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

you might just get away with it, the rats could possibly bend the mesh on the inch wide part and get out, id just keep it safe and use half inch by half inch


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

just make sure there are no sharp edges and dont make the levels out of mesh as it can cause bumblefoot. add wooden/plastic ledges


----------

